

AppStore is Crashing on iPhone4/4S. - jarsj

The entire experience is sluggish on an iPhone4 with intermittent crashes every 10 minutes. Things won't scroll, Apps won't download, categories will get confused, and then everything will crash. Really Apple ?<p>While most generalists will get a new iPhone (possibly free) and write how good the Appstore is, the voice of regular users https://discussions.apple.com/message/19642208?tstart=0#19642208 will get lost.
======
Codhisattva
I can reliably crash iOS6 AppStore.app on my 4s just by going to the Purchased
list. Crash log shows a memory warning getting fired and AppStore.app using a
crap ton of memory. This is stunning.

